# Any experience with KCNC Bearbone MTB ISIS Crankset?



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

I was considering one, but can't find any reviews. Anybody have one? Would it be ok for all mountain XC riding for a 215 pounder? :eekster: 
Thanks


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

No experience but you're probably better off with Race Face Turbines.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

*Why?*

how about the Deus'?


----------



## eurorider (Feb 15, 2004)

The Deus bearings don't seem to last and the way the non-drive arm is held on isn't as good a design (less secure) as Shimano. I mostly don't like the integrated cranks because you can't adjust the chainline. And I prefer compact (94 mm BCD); integrated are mostly 104 mm BCD.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

There's also the fact ISIS sucks regardless if its got external bearings or not. Generally the only company that's gotten splined crank bearings right (either external or internal) has been shimano.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

eurorider said:


> I mostly don't like the integrated cranks because you can't adjust the chainline. And I prefer compact (94 mm BCD); integrated are mostly 104 mm BCD.


Not true. My RF Dues crankset can be adjusted to a 48, 49 or 50 mm chainline. :thumbsup: I'm pretty sure the rest of their integrated line-up is the same.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

eurorider said:


> No experience but you're probably better off with Race Face Turbines.


Where are you going to find discontinued Race Face Turbines?


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

*Back on Topic.......KCNC Crankset?*

Any experience with KCNC Bearbone MTB ISIS Crankset?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was considering one, but can't find any reviews. Anybody have one? Would it be ok for all mountain XC riding for a 215 pounder? 
Thanks


----------



## Bullit_cn (Feb 24, 2004)

anybody else tried this one


----------



## paco87 (Apr 2, 2007)

Bullit_cn said:


> anybody else tried this one


Please let's get back to the original question. Just as SpongeBob, I have been considering the KCNC crankset for some time but haven't been able to find out any review, good or bad. If someone can shed some light on us, it will be appreciated.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 30, 2003)

*What I found out was...*



paco87 said:


> Please let's get back to the original question. Just as SpongeBob, I have been considering the KCNC crankset for some time but haven't been able to find out any review, good or bad. If someone can shed some light on us, it will be appreciated.


from KCNC themselves when their website had different weights on different pages was , ''the actual weight about 560g w/ chaing ring but w/o arm bolts, pedal washers and crank extractor.'' 
I also saw a seller on ebay quote the weight as 595g, ''including the arms, spider and chainrings''.
Then saw a site quoting the weights as 560g w/o bolts and 600g with bolts

I just got a little turned off by all the incorrect weights and lack of any rider feed back, so I bailed from the idea.

On the other hand, I use their BBs and they are very light and have really lasted. And my 'style' is to bash into logs and rocks, not hopping them!:eekster:

SBob


----------



## O'Doyle (May 19, 2007)

I have the KCNC crankset. Replaced my race face next w/sq taper ti BB with it. same weight, creaks way less. The isis seems ok, no problems. I would recommend it. It sure has a lot of people trying to nonchalontly try to figure out what it is.......


----------



## paco87 (Apr 2, 2007)

O'Doyle said:


> I have the KCNC crankset. Replaced my race face next w/sq taper ti BB with it. same weight, creaks way less. The isis seems ok, no problems. I would recommend it. It sure has a lot of people trying to nonchalontly try to figure out what it is.......


Just for my info., how long have have you been using them and how much did you paid (if you can tell)?


----------



## O'Doyle (May 19, 2007)

paco87 said:


> Just for my info., how long have have you been using them and how much did you paid (if you can tell)?


I have only had the crankset for a couple weeks, I have put........................(checking bike computer)........196 kms on them. The first day they were 100% silent. After that the creaked very slightly when I was hammering, not enough to bother me at all.
I bought them brand new for under $400 I think, with rings and BB. I did weigh them but I forget the exact weight, it was low 700ish grams I think. I also have one of the KCNC ti pro lite posts on my road bike. Best post I have used.


----------



## geokite (May 17, 2007)

Just bought the KCNC cranks, and will be installing them in the next couple of weeks. I'll post back here after a while on the trail with them.

Steve


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

Steve how are these cranks working for you? I've been interested in them but can't find any solid reviews.


----------



## geokite (May 17, 2007)

drainyoo said:


> Steve how are these cranks working for you? I've been interested in them but can't find any solid reviews.


Great, no complaints. I had to add a 1mm BB spacer to get my chainline good for my derailer, but that was no biggy (I'm also using a KCNC BB, 118mm spindle). They have taken a couple of hits, but probably nothing compared to how most ride.

I've heard claims from some makers of "stiff cranks", but I don't know what a flexible crank would feel like. I don't feel any flex, that's not to say there is any.

Weight was 543g, I forget if that is on par with what KCNC says.

Hope that helps.
Steve


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

What's the weight with the BB? I'm guessing it would be over 700g. At that weight you might as well get the XTR. For some reason I thought these were considerably lighter. Have you weighed the rings individually?


----------



## geokite (May 17, 2007)

drainyoo said:


> What's the weight with the BB? I'm guessing it would be over 700g. At that weight you might as well get the XTR. For some reason I thought these were considerably lighter. Have you weighed the rings individually?


The BB from KCNC is 205g. No, I haven't weighed the rings by themselves, but I will eventually.

Note that that BB weight is considerably over the stated weight over at fairwheel (140g).
http://fairwheelbikes.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=243

Steve


----------



## drainyoo (May 12, 2007)

So around 748g for the entire crankset. I really like these but Im not sure they have any benefits over the XTRs as I thought they were much lighter.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

Guy I know has a KCNC crank on his Racer-X Carbon and before that had one on his Racer-X 100. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

It's a steal, I don't want it as 170mm is too short for me, but it's $175 buy it now on ebay


___________________________

KCNC bearbone crankset and scandium Bottom Bracket
Ultralight at 784 g Total weight Item number: 180150405449


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

bit of a thread bump, have any of you guys that have these cranks measured the q-factor? i can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

I just ordered the Integrated BB version of this CS to go on the new Pedal Force HT. I'll report back soon with weights and impressions. I know I will need to do some tuning of rings to get it down to a decent weight. My mind has been on skate skiing, waxing and a divorce for the last three months but I need to get this build together for a trip to CA in late Feb to get some "base" miles/kilometers in before the season starts.


----------



## marcrunner (Aug 18, 2007)

Just recieved my bearbone crankset. Paid $259 plus shipping. Haven't had a chance to try em yet, but they feel solid and the machining is good.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

marcrunner said:


> Just recieved my bearbone crankset. Paid $259 plus shipping. Haven't had a chance to try em yet, but they feel solid and the machining is good.


Hope this post gets read....

May I ask where you got the cranks from? That seems like a better deal than paying $400 plus for XTR!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

$400 is expensive for an XTR crankset, CRC has them for about $348 CDN/$282 US. Hard to beat the shifting on the XTR's.


----------



## O'Doyle (May 19, 2007)

I raced 1 1/2 seasons with that crankset, after using a Raceface LP, and I like it betterthan the raceface. I can't compare it to XTR, but man it shifts awesome. I have Campy record on my raod bike and it shifts nice like that. and the KCNC stuff it cheap too.


----------



## fernandoj (Mar 19, 2008)

This month...


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

WOAH!!!! what happened?


----------



## fernandoj (Mar 19, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> WOAH!!!! what happened?


Right arm and pedal got divorced while pushing hard in a slope! :thumbsup:  

Here is another one from this week. Same problem but the user said he wasn't pushing too hard! KCNC is going to provide new items to the victims :smallviolin: and probably give up the spanish distribution of their products cause people is :madman:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

ouch... Any injuries. I hope their Quick Release skewers hold up better in the long run.


----------

